# OBX Gas price report



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Well, it has to do with fishing. Cause if you spend all your money on gas, you can't GO fishing! 

For those of us heading to Nags Head from the north...

Gas at Border Station $319 a gallon...
Gas just south of the border $328 a gallon...
Gas on the mainland between that and the sound, $3.49 a gallon
Gas on the OBX, $379 a gallon! :--|

Fill up before you get on the islands...


----------



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Was on the HI this weekend and it was 3.56 at dillons corner


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good info. Thanks guys!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I am heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

thats better then mid state....
it is $3.89 and up...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't seen 3.19 a gallon in over a year!


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

might be able to find the best prices by using this website.

WWW.GASBUDDY.com


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks .I'm headding HI this weekend


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Gas on the island at 3:00pm today was $3.48--$3.58. Filled up with it myself


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont buy gas in Currituck unless you have to Currituck has higher taxes, atleast they did for the 1.5 years I lived there


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks big time for the report. I'll be heading down day after tomorrow. All I can say is don't visit Asheville, cause you'll be paying more than that on average.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

can't fish today is right, gas is around $3.80/4.00 and mid grade and premium are still missing. no gas at all as of yesterday on tunnel road.
charlie


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> I haven't seen 3.19 a gallon in over a year!


Yep, I was at dad's down at Kure this weekend and it was 30 to 50 cent cheaper there than here. Our's would be closer to 319 if we didn't have a 30+ cent tax on every gallon, VA is like 17 cent. Probably why we didn't see as many pleasure boats while going offshore this weekend.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

wawa in norfolk an unbelieveable $314 today


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I headed to Buxton Sat. for a week. This is music to my ears, maybe I can afford to drive to the point a couple times or to hatteras inlet. WHO HOO!


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

AirDown said:


> Gas on the island at 3:00pm today was $3.48--$3.58. Filled up with it myself



That's better than the prices we're paying in Wake County.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

OBXFISHN said:


> That's better than the prices we're paying in Wake County.


When we left the room to come home I filled up. Good thing we did, the gas in NH and KDH was .20 to.30 cent higher than Hatteras.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Gas prices*

I live in Asheboro, NC. It ranges from $3.12 to $3.89 here. 2 stations owned by the same guy is selling it for $3.12. Everyone else is $3.59 and up. 

Makes me wonder if he is really getting it that cheap or is everyone else just marking it up that much????

Darin


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I filled up here for $3.36 at B.P. @ kinnakeet. It's the cheapest i've seen on the island all summer. We were getting slayed at $4.30 almost all of June/July/August!!!


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*Well,*

if your travel route has you coming through or close to Elizabeth City, there are a lot of places here that have gas for 2.99/2.97 a gallon.


----------



## fishandhunt (Oct 10, 2008)

New to forum,Hi to all,just filled up @ borderstation$2.89 for reg.going surf fishing tomorrow any report on surf conditions?From ramp 2-27.Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just heard on the radio that we all should be seeing regular gas at $2.25 to $2.50 per gallon within the month

I guess there is a golden lining in every dark cloud,,,now if that will trickle down to grocery stores, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday Currituck gas prices*

Saw these today on the way home from Hatteras:

BP in Coinjock 2.99
Quality Plus in Coinjock 2.95
Neptunes in Grandy 2.95
Handee Hugos (BP) in Point Harbor 2.99


----------



## redfish chaser (Oct 10, 2008)

whats the price on diesel ?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

DavB said:


> Well, it has to do with fishing. Cause if you spend all your money on gas, you can't GO fishing!
> 
> For those of us heading to Nags Head from the north...
> 
> ...


Don't go to the Border Station, go across the street to Southland. My best friends family owns it.


----------

